# Jersey Giants



## ORChicknlady (Jun 20, 2012)

This is my first having Jersey Giants, and we have a rooster in the mix. So, he and his hens are about four months old and he is crowing...in a crowing competition with our Old English Bantam rooster.

Today I went out to get eggs and he was trying to mount one of the Rhode Island hens. I have looked and looked and cannot find out when it is probable for him to actually fetilize. I plan to mate him to one of the Jersey Hens and a Rhode Island, and know in order to do this my conditions have to be controlled, I do not want my fertilized eggs mixed in with unfertilized. So I am going to pen him and the two selected hens seperately as a breeding group but need to know if our Jersey Giant rooster is ready or was he just trying to figure it out?

I know the RIR's are all about 5 to 6 months old when they begin egg laying and being capable of mating, but knowing Jerssy Giants are slower to mature, I wondered if this was the case for him or should I pen him seperately now?


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I remember the first time I saw a Jersey Giant ... now that was a big chicken. lol

Sorry, I can't answer your question but I do remember the guy telling me they were slow to mature but once they did they were quite a sight to see. 

And I agree, they were a sight. (and a very cool chicken)


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

From what I have read the pullets start laying around 6 months old, so I would assume the males start fertilizing around then as well. The Jersey Giant is a slow maturing breed. 
http://www.hobbyfarms.com/farm-breeds/poultry-profiles/jersey-giant-chicken-2.aspx


----------



## ORChicknlady (Jun 20, 2012)

This is our first with these, and knowing they reached maturity slower than others, I assumed he was just trying it out, so to speak. 

Mine are Black Jersey Giants, and I love the color, and so far they are a little taller than our RIRs, but not heavy yet, although from what I understand they will get taller yet before they fill out. 

The roosters crowing is a nice one, not screechy, deep, I named him Goliath (and we have a son named David...). Our Old English Bantam Rooster (little guy, about 2 pounds, maybe) was aptly named "Lil John" as in Robin Hood story, Lil John and his Merry Hens! Now he is upset with this guy doing his thing (although he could not actually...ehem..well you know, he just thought he was). The Rhode Island Reds are just getting totally annoyed at both of them.

I guess it is time to make him his own territory to have his harem in...


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I would say at four months he's just trying what comes naturally to him. I would set up to breed next Spring, around the end of February to the start of March. That's when the hormones start kicking in with the roosters and the hens REALLY start laying. Everyone will be all grown up and "ready to go" so to speak.

That's also the time when the roosters will start going at each other, especially if they are different ages the new boys will try to dethrone the old boys etc.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Apyl said:


> From what I have read the pullets start laying around 6 months old, so I would assume the males start fertilizing around then as well. The Jersey Giant is a slow maturing breed.
> http://www.hobbyfarms.com/farm-breeds/poultry-profiles/jersey-giant-chicken-2.aspx


them males can start fertilizing eggs before the hens start to ever lay an egg. breeding starts to happen for 2 or 3 weeks in most cases then the hens start laying.


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

piglett said:


> them males can start fertilizing eggs before the hens start to ever lay an egg. breeding starts to happen for 2 or 3 weeks in most cases then the hens start laying.


That's how I knew a hen was gonna be laying soon. The male would start mating with her and a couple of weeks later she'd start laying.

Didn't work the same with the ducks though ;-) just FYI


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

ORChicknlady said:


> This is our first with these, and knowing they reached maturity slower than others, I assumed he was just trying it out, so to speak.
> 
> Mine are Black Jersey Giants, and I love the color, and so far they are a little taller than our RIRs, but not heavy yet, although from what I understand they will get taller yet before they fill out.
> 
> ...


I named our black jersey giant Goliath as well lol


----------

